# Taurus snubbie lr22



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anyone shot one of these. I want one to compliment my CCW training with revolvers. What did you think about it?

Can't afford to shoot the high dollar rounds anynore.

http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?model=94B2&category=Revolver


----------

